# MONS Snowboard Soft Cover Sleeve Review.



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

*❄ MONS Snowboard Soft Cover Sleeve Review.

❄ Brand:* MONS,
*❄ Model:* centred stance open soft cover,
*❄ YOM:* 2022,
*❄ Sizes:* *Kids*_;_ Small (80-100cm board), Medium (100-120cm board), Large (120-140cm board),
*Adult;* Small (140-150cm board), Medium (150-160cm board), Large (160-175cm board),
*❄ Colour:* _"Heather Grey"_,
*❄ Material: *Brush Knit Elastic Fabric, 62% Polyester, 33% Ryan, 5% Elastic, micro Velcro*,
❄ Weight: *300 grams,
*❄ Price:* $Au45.99 RRP ($US29.99) @2022,
*❄ Snowboard:* '22 Burton Custom 166W,
*❄ Bindings:* Burton Genesis EST™ (large),
*❄ Camera:* GoPro Hero 7 Black/Smatree SC2 carbon pole/Samsung Galaxy S8.










In the past I have been using a Burton Space Saver (shell) 166 snowboard bag as a protection cover when riding on the Perisher Ski tube. After alighting I then load this into my 24L Quiksilver TR Platinum riders backpack for the rest of the day whilst smashing it around the mountain. As a result, I'm always keeping an eye out for something a little less sizey in volume for my backpack that I could use to protect the top sheet and base whilst moving around potentially hazardous areas.






The other day I grabbed a Mons snowboard soft cover sleeve in a size Large which will suit all of the length of my 160+ boards. The MONS soft cover has a reasonable $AU45.99 ($US29.99) RRP which is not overly expensive in todays ever inflating World. I found its a pretty good option to use for basic protection, so let's have a closer look at what the MONS snowboard soft cover sleeve is all about.










The MONS snowboard soft cover sleeve comes in a variety of options from full cover sleeves to open centred or directional/powder boards with sizes ranging from kids starting at 80cm to Adults up to 175cm. I grabbed the centred stance open cover as I wanted to use it as a light weight transportation cover whilst I'm on the mountain.










The MONS snowboard sleeve retails unusually vacuum shrink wrapped which on initially inspection looks a bloody tiny package for a board cover but it instantly grows when released from its confines.










The MONS snowboard soft cover sleeve, fits my '22 Burtom Custom 166W pretty nicely. A few wrinkles you see in the pictures is just the fabric still adjusting to the outside environment after coming fresh out of the vacuum sealed packaging and will disappear after a few days of use.










The construction of the MONS snowboard soft cover sleeve is pretty high standard. All the overlocked interior hems are perfect with no interruptions in seam. The tip and the tail are double walled fabric for added support, strength and protection. The fabric is brush knit elastic with a 62% Polyester, 33% Ryan, 5% Elastic composition. It feels pretty durable for outside denier and would be fine for clean polished smooth edges but I wouldn't recommend putting a board with torn up rough edges within the cover. The inside lining of MONS soft cover sleeve has a soft texture feel with the fabric and will not cause any issues with rubbing against the topsheet.










My Burton Custom 166W fits basically in the middle of the large size range (160-175cm) and the one piece shape of the MONS snowboard soft cover fits snugly around the base and sidecut of the deck. Probably the biggest plus wih the MONS snowboard sleeve is that it also offers great protection in keeping atmospheric moisture from coming in contact with the metal edges whilst your snowboard is in storage and consequently reduces surface rust from generating.











With the bindings attached on my Burton Custom 166W you can see the MONS snowboard soft cover offers good protection whilst still leaving the attached Genesis EST™ large bindings exposed.










The Large sized Genesis EST™ bindings project either side of the waist width of my Custom 166W and the cover sits nicely around front and heel footbed.











You could still use this centred stance MONS snowboard soft cover sleeve on a directional board as you can see that there is room for the bindings to move more to the rear and the soft cover will deform to any issues with the front binding repositioning.










The MONS snowboard soft cover centred stance sleeve has a micro Velcro centre attachment closure which appears to not catch on the fabric like standard hook and loop Velcro would. It locks super tight and has no issues with release when moving around.

The MONS snowboard cover is a pretty high quality soft protection sleeve that will offer good protection for your snowboard. It's definitely sitting at a slightly lower protection level than what a nylon shell to full padded Burton Gig Bag or equivalent delivers, but it does have it's place for snowboard cover. I'm pretty happy at what this case delivers and have ordered 4 x fully closed MONS snowboard covers (@$Au43.99) that I'll use as protection sleeves to layer up multiple snowboards within my wheelie Gigs when traveling overseas. And....., not to forget my Landlord Mystery 163 will be the 1st snowboard to jump into one of these MONS covers whilst in storage.

*MONSumental perfection* * ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ⭐*


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

*❄ MONS Snowboard Soft Cover Sleeve Review, (part 2).

❄ Brand:* MONS,
*❄ Model:* Full soft cover sleeve,
*❄ YOM:* 2022,
*❄ Sizes:* *Kids*_;_ Small (80-100cm board), Medium (100-120cm board), Large (120-140cm board),
*Adult;* Small (140-150cm board), Medium (150-165cm board), 
*❄ Colour:* _"Heather Grey"_,
*❄ Material: *Brush Knit Elastic Fabric, 62% Polyester, 33% Ryan, 5% Elastic,
*❄ Weight: *300 grams,
*❄ Price:* $Au43.99 RRP ($US29.99) @2022,
*❄ Snowboard:* '20 Burton LandLord Mystery 163,
*❄ Bindings:* N/A,
*❄ Camera:* Samsung Galaxy S8. 












I'll just run a quick pictorial of the MONS full board cover sleeve. It is made of the identical material as the open case above however is designed to be a full cover principally with the bindings removed, ideally to keep your snowboard protected in storage and travel.










This case has a single opening from one end and the cover is then turned over itself to fully enclose the sleeve over the board. Both ends of the MONS soft cover case are double lined for additional strength.











When fitting the MONS soft cover you feed the bottom of your snowboard up from the opening entry point to the top of the board.










Once your snowboard has been covered you then fold the top opening point back over the tip of your board to meet with the rest of the case.










I grabbed a few of these cases on the recent Amazon sale for $Au34 to cover my higher end models in storage as well as to primary use them for protection when stacking my selected quiver on top of each other in the Wheelie Gig when travelling overseas.











The rear profile of the MONS full soft cover sleeve is identical to the open cover model.











Whilst no where near the robust protection gained by a full zippered padded snowboard cover, for a much smaller outlay the MONS snowboard cover sleeve is a pretty good option to protect your snowboards base, topsheet and edges whilst off the mountain.












As well as the centered stance open cover sleeve (Burton Vapor 155), MONS also make a directional version (Burton 3D Fish 161) where the central Velcro attachement is located further rearward to assist with binding position.


----------

